# Visual Basic > Visual Basic FAQs >  [FAQ's: OD] How do I convert VBA code to .NET?

## RobDog888

Here is a great article on microsoft.com that goes over the majority of the differences and issues. Also It gives a comparison of the advantages and disadvantages of converting your code. It covers comparisons in the VBA IDE vs. the .NET IDE. Very good article for making the transition to .NET using Office applications.

http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/lib...ffice.11).aspx

And for VSTO:
http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/lib...ffice.11).aspx

----------

